
Show HN: Shoppy – a better Shopify and Slack app - chptung
https://shoppy.emerald.io/
======
chptung
TL;DR - I just finished developing my first Shopify app--Shoppy, a free app
that gives you updates about orders sent directly to Slack and you can even
upgrade to Elite and get daily, weekly, or monthly order summaries to make
reporting easier. Get the free beta app here:
[https://shoppy.emerald.io](https://shoppy.emerald.io). Since this is my first
app, any feedback you have is appreciated!

\---

Long version:

Hi everyone -

I've been using Shopify for 2 years as a marketer and ecommerce manager, and
I've sold >$500k worth of product in 2018. But, we use Slack, and I've always
wanted a Shopify app that sent order notifications for new, refunded, and
fulfilled orders to Slack but I also wanted this app to include discount codes
used, tags, and UTM tracking for the order so I know what's working and what's
not. I tried every app I could find, and nothing had this level of tracking in
their Slack notifications.

So, I decided to learn to code and make an app myself.

Shoppy connects your Shopify store with Slack so you can receive important
order notifications and summaries sent straight to Slack, reducing the amount
of time you spend pulling order data and giving you more time to focus on
growing your store. And, because I wanted to solve my own problem, Shoppy is
the only app that includes discount codes used, tags, and Google Analytics/UTM
associated with our orders. You can also receive daily, weekly, and monthly
summaries that include order counts and revenue for that date range, and I'm
working on automating these summaries for a future update.

For those curious, the app is built with Rails, hosted on Heroku, and heavily
uses the Shopify api gem. It was surprisingly easy to get started, and all the
payments are handled by Shopify so I didn't need to bring in a third party
payment processor like Stripe.

I just submitted the app to Shopify for review, but I'm looking for beta users
to try Shoppy out and provide feedback. I've also included 7-day trials for
the Premium and Elite tiers so you can try them out completely for free and
you can cancel any time.

If you're interested, here's a link to install the app:
[https://shoppy.emerald.io](https://shoppy.emerald.io)

And, if you have any questions/feedback about Shoppy or if I can help answer
any marketing or ecommerce questions about your Shopify store, please comment
below!

Thanks!

